# Got my hand smacked by the Costco taste test lady!



## debbie in seattle (Oct 3, 2016)

Was at Costco on Friday and one of the taste test ladies was demoing an organic liquid egg concoction I'd been hearing about.   I wanted to find out about the stuff and she was making scrambled eggs.  All her little cups were filled with the egg product so I went to take one and she smacked my hand and told me I wasn't allowed until she put forks in the cups!   I was dumbfounded.   To make this situation weirder, when I did take one, she tried pulling her little try away telling me to wait until she put the napkins on the tray.   I just walked away with my scrambled eggs in hand, surprised she didn't chase me.  Egg product was ok, but the carton had an equivalent of 20 eggs and had to use up the carton in 3 days after opening.  I had asked this old crumugon if I could freeze this product and she told me to read the carton.   Should of taken the hint at that point this was going to go downhill and fast.


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 3, 2016)

That's terrible customer service, but it's kind of funny too. Sorry that she was so rude to you. If it happened to you, you can bet she treated other customers that way too and hopefully someone will complain to management.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 3, 2016)

Sounds like a control freak.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 3, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## Redd (Oct 3, 2016)

We have one lady at our local Costco that I refuse to go to her sample table. I try to remember that it is not easy to stand for hours on end on a concrete floor extolling the virtues of whatever she is giving away but if this lady smiled her face would crack. Truly she does not enjoy her job and shows it.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 3, 2016)

What a nasty experience Debbie!


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 3, 2016)

I can only hope she got her medication before moving on to the next storenthego:


----------



## Gemma (Oct 3, 2016)

No person has the right to put their hands on another.  I would have asked her where the rules were posted about waiting for the fork to be placed in the cup.  I also, would have told her she just assaulted me and demanded to speak with her supervisor immediately.  Because you walked away, she didn't have to face the consequences of her actions.  Wonder who else this person has slapped and also got away with it.


----------



## Cookie (Oct 3, 2016)

Agree, Gemma, the sample lady had no business physically abusing a customer, even if it was a light slap.  It is very very bad for business and the management should be aware of this and needs to get rid of her.  I would have been pretty mad and complained to the manager and/or called a security guard if someone slapped me in a store.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 3, 2016)

I might add if you put that woman in a nearby Walmart, such behavior might start a full out brawl...I'm serious.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 4, 2016)

I was so surprised I couldn't react the way I normally do.   In hindsight, yes, the entire situation was rather funny.   I'll bet she's the lady who remembers faces and only allows one sample per person and no kids without parents get one of her samples.


----------



## IKE (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm afraid that I wouldn't have reacted very well at all to having my hand slapped.

"I will not be laid a hand on".......John Wayne in the Shootist.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 4, 2016)

IKE said:


> I'm afraid that I wouldn't have reacted very well at all to having my hand slapped.
> 
> "I will not be laid a hand on".......John Wayne in the Shootist.


Me either.


----------



## Carla (Oct 4, 2016)

Very strange, Debbie. Think I would avoid her if I saw her again, something isn't right with her. You were kind not to react to her but sooner or later she will probably do something to get herself fired. Normal people do not do things like that IMO.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 4, 2016)

Debbie, that's wild (and a bit funny too)!  Nothing like that has ever happened to me at Costco.   Usually if they're picky about how they put things on the tray before people can try them, they keep it near them, not out where people take the samples.  I probably wouldn't have made a fuss, but I would have said something to her one on one.  She should have read the package if she didn't know about the freezing question, that was rude too.


----------

